

Show HN: Holster - modern day utility belt - jokull
http://www.furtrade.is/holster

======
jokull
Me and two other friends joined up for this effort. A designer, hacker and
fashion designer. A utility belt for men. A HOLSTER for your phone, music
device, wallet etc. The inspiration are those cops in 90's action movies. We
thought an iPhone should have a holster like that too.

------
swah
But you have to convince people that stuffing everything in the front pocket
or a fanny pack doesn't look nice!

Nice product, great page (although I had some trouble finding the prices)

------
johncoltrane
Very good looking. Is it a concept? Where/when do you (plan to) sell it?

I'm not sure it can adapt very well to other body shapes, though.

~~~
jokull
It's going to be sold mainly online. You can order now, although the caribou
is running out.

We're planning to make a "strong build" for large guys.

------
swah
This should come with the Galaxy Note

